# Growing up



## Overmountain1

The babies are all growing so fast! The hens have decided it’s ok to visit while they watch the littles run around. Which is good bc I missed their sweet cuddles. 









The babies roost w their momma’s now, which is definitely best for everyone. 









The inside babies are growing too- they’ve learned how to escape, and they knock stuff over and yell at me when they need anything, the brats. This particular baby is going to one of my BFF, can’t wait! 

























I have rehomed 7/14 or 15 that need to go so far. Guess what? The last half are almost all roosters. I have going for me that they are tiny, with feathered legs and Mille Fleur patterned for the most part. So I’m hoping that will be something some people will want to add to their flocks. Maybe. And one is a porcelain D’Uccle rooster, and two are Ameraucana with good colors. Wish me luck, I’m gonna be the rooster rehoming queen when this is done.  

And finally, my little stormcloud Hensley. Softest and poofiest thing around! She’s growing into those huge eyes finally!


----------



## robin416

It's really hard to imagine them growing so much in such a short period of time. But they do. And they become their own little personalities. 

Ah now we have the Rooster Queen. I wish you lots of luck rehoming the group. It's not easy and it's even more stressful having them around with all of the rest.


----------



## LittleChickenMama

So cute! I love how some act like dogs! (wait, y'all s don't? Oh man, my flock is messed up) I also love their spirits and personality's they grow up to have. I know you feel amazing to have these poultry pets around - I can see it in the pics


----------



## LittleChickenMama

How old are they? Are any laying?


----------



## Overmountain1

Nah, the only one laying is my little Serama hen, for about 2 weeks now! Stormcloud there is actually right about laying age, and I think she will but she did have some issues when younger that may or may not affect it. 

Robin- oh yes. Thankfully Chip is super tolerant of the boys rather than wanting them all put in their place as babies or anything. I’d really be in a pickle then! But I’m sure we’d sort it out. 
I took these pics just for you bc I know how you love an interesting white patterned chicken.  My Stinker, the male I will actually most likely keep (or his bro who is blue, depends on final temperament) is really turning into a cool bird. Check him out!


----------



## Overmountain1

NOT HAPPENING WOMAN!


----------



## robin416

If that's Stinker with the red markings he is amazing! What's even wilder his how white his legs and feet are. It's like being dressed up for a wedding.


----------



## Overmountain1

They are a pale grey, although they look even paler in those pics it’s true! Yep, that’s the one- it’s this beautiful caramely red color, I’m really excited to see how this crazy bird ends up looking! He’s got all the grey and brown/red with that white/off-white color- he’s just really neat. He also has a weird wet hairdo look going on still, and he’s as rotten as my other roos… oops. Sorry not sorry!


----------



## robin416

That pic is amazing, it really shows him off. You're right, his doo is unique. 

I hope he keeps that coloration at his next molt.


----------



## danathome

*OM-The chicks are looking good. With ds, be aware that some pullets get their combs early. The two hens I have did and when young I thought them to be cockerels. Do some comb comparisons. The biggest and reddest are cockerels, but... A bigger comb that is paler is likely a pullet. Stinker... could be a pullet. Do some of the cockerels have larger, redder combs? Is Stinker a d cross or something else? How old?*


----------



## Overmountain1

danathome said:


> *OM-The chicks are looking good. With ds, be aware that some pullets get their combs early. The two hens I have did and when young I thought them to be cockerels. Do some comb comparisons. The biggest and reddest are cockerels, but... A bigger comb that is paler is likely a pullet. Stinker... could be a pullet. Do some of the cockerels have larger, redder combs? Is Stinker a d cross or something else? How old?*


He’s an Ameraucana, and she allowed her various colors to intermingle, so wound up with some neat outliers in colors and patterns. I liked this and knew of it ahead of time. More variety! So he is yet not quite pure I guess? 

His comb matches the other two boys, and he has acted like a rooster from the get go. And, his neck feathers are getting pretty pointy as well! So, pretty confirmed for us at this point- and it’s ok. Our larger breed girls need someone to keep them in line!


----------



## Overmountain1

Also- thanks! He’s a funny little dude.


----------



## danathome

He is a nice looking bird and will get even prettier with age. Seven new phoenix chicks this morning and Betty Muscovy hatched her six eggs too. It's always nice to find new babies in the morning; makes for a great start to the day.


----------



## Overmountain1

So I was 100% correct about these two Australorps being a little diff- one is for sure the cross, as you can see the difference is clear now in combs and wattles and build too. Pretty girls and it’s easier to tell them apart this way! 
Then it’s my Teddybird. She’s just as her name implies. And pretty. 
Then some of the mixed cute little boys, the D’Uccle cockerel, and another of my Ameraucana dudes, NotFrau.


----------



## danathome

Nice looking birds, Sarah. I always enjoy looking at your pictures.


----------



## robin416

Even though I raised them myself it's so hard to realize how quickly they grow into the birds they're going to be.


----------



## SilkieGirl

Overmountain1 said:


> And finally, my little stormcloud Hensley. Softest and poofiest thing around! She’s growing into those huge eyes finally!


Hensley is so beautiful. I absolutely LOVE her colors. So gorgeous.


----------



## robin416

SilkieGirl said:


> Hensley is so beautiful. I absolutely LOVE her colors. So gorgeous.


Yeah, if she keeps hatching peeps that looks like Hensley she's going to have to move someplace with a lot more room.


----------



## SilkieGirl

I know! Unless I take a few... or several.


----------



## robin416

You might have to fight her for them. She gets really attached really quick.


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> You might have to fight her for them. She gets really attached really quick.


Thank you all! Truly- I think the wee ones turned out cute as can be- now let’s hope we have 5 others who agree! But they do have a lot going for them genetically so shall see. 

Robin- I’m also just as happy to make someone else pleased with my birds. I do have my favorites here and now but I am excited when someone else can enjoy them too. Ya know? I have too many and that’s just a fact so I have no emotional issues letting go: I know it’s what is better for them, at least I do hope so!


----------



## Overmountain1

SilkieGirl said:


> Hensley is so beautiful. I absolutely LOVE her colors. So gorgeous.


Thank you sooo much! I would love to find a Cochin that pairs nicely with her; if so I would even take on another roo to get some eggs from her. I think. She did have her neurological issue when she was little and her siblings had a few little things too so I’m not sure, really, it makes me a little nervous to see what we got but also worth it bc she is also truly gorgeous and did get over it. Jmo.  But I hate to give someone a chick knowing there’s a chance of them dealing w what we did too.


----------



## robin416

Pretty hard to believe you can let them go that easily. Especially since you name them. And find them so sweet and adorable and all the rest of it.


----------



## Overmountain1

Yeah I know. I truly enjoy them, and seeing them grow- but I recognize my real limits too. We are there and I don’t want it to lose the enjoyment side for me either. So yeah, I’m good with it. Depends on who we are talking about of course! I haven’t named any of the outside babies, none of the small inside babies except Lily and CC. (But CC stands for Courtney’s Chicken, so…)


----------



## robin416

Ahh, so CC already had a home to head to. 

The thing most of stayed away from was naming those we weren't keeping. If they had a name, they were a pet and were going nowhere.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> You might have to fight her for them. She gets really attached really quick.


Chicken empire! Of course, Rome had an empire too...just not chickens. Check out this Assyrian cylinder seal, it's been humankind against the birds for over three thousand years!!!


----------



## robin416

And we continue to lose to them because of their personalities and attractiveness.


----------



## Overmountain1

Exactly! We named Lily early on, thinking HE was a girl- and bc he was tiny and kept getting stuck flipped on his back so I carried him around for the first day or so to keep an eye on him. So now there’s ANOTHER DANG ROOSTER with a name around here… and he’s honestly the prettiest one. He’s the extra spotty one in the pic up there! So he will have to go to a good home at the least. The others- well I gave away 4 to the guy who bought our tractor if that says anything- and they were 4 of the inside babies at that! I’m alright, I think. Except for this Lily. And then there’s the choice between Gandalf and Stinker. Stinker is so very pretty and is well mannered so far, for the boys, but I want to keep them both to be sure of who ends up being the calmest as we enter adulthood. Both should find homes fairly easy bc they’re pretty birds and Ameraucana. Popular and especially around here. 
The third boy- Notfrau- (see what we did there? Named her Frau and then said oops, you’re not a Frau!) Already has some interest and he’s still feathering out; a pretty lavender splash I think. Not an ‘official’ color I’m aware. I like it better that way.


----------



## Overmountain1

Also- [mention]danathome [/mention]- thank you. I am pleased with the way my little barnyard crosses are turning out so far.  Ok not quite barnyard. But still. 

Also, we do know who we plan to keep- the last 3 girls to hatch out. We are trying Maribell out on one of them- our only porcelain- for now. If it sticks.  But these last three are the most timid of all, and just precious. So they’re ours.


----------



## Overmountain1

This one of Tiny cracks me up!!!! I had to share it anyway… so- happy Monday from me and the TinyRoo!


----------



## robin416

He looks shocked at what he's seeing. 😂


----------



## Overmountain1

It followed this one-


----------



## robin416

Oh, so that's a look at what I just did expression. Not one of surprise.


----------



## Overmountain1

Ha! Pretty much. Just a smarmy, smug look.


----------



## SilkieGirl

robin416 said:


> You might have to fight her for them. She gets really attached really quick.


Uh-oh. I may have to. LOL. Sounds like me with any animal.


Overmountain1 said:


> Thank you sooo much! I would love to find a Cochin that pairs nicely with her; if so I would even take on another roo to get some eggs from her. I think. She did have her neurological issue when she was little and her siblings had a few little things too so I’m not sure, really, it makes me a little nervous to see what we got but also worth it bc she is also truly gorgeous and did get over it. Jmo.  But I hate to give someone a chick knowing there’s a chance of them dealing w what we did too.


You're welcome! 

Yeah. Is she a Cochin? Oh, no. I'm so glad she's over it. Yeah, I completely understand that.


----------



## Overmountain1

She is! She’s a bantam Cochin, and she has silkied feathers to boot; she gets wet in a snap but puddles are a favorite place to romp for her!  Can’t blame her, this heat has been hard enough on the normal ones- her fluff keeps her so hot. We have to bring her in to cool off most days once or twice. She just loves to play and gets hot so easy. She’s a favorite of the family for sure, so it’s easy to hand her off to someone to help her cool off too.


----------



## Overmountain1

Ok guys, not ad spotting at all as several brands and places available- just wanted to mention that these WORK- this is just a few days, and I don’t consider us to have a real fly problem to begin with. Some moths appear to get caught up too unfortunately, but not a ton so far. And, they’re disposable once full- and that is my general assessment. Just sayin, if you need a trap these are worth a try.


----------



## SilkieGirl

Overmountain1 said:


> She is! She’s a bantam Cochin, and she has silkied feathers to boot; she gets wet in a snap but puddles are a favorite place to romp for her!  Can’t blame her, this heat has been hard enough on the normal ones- her fluff keeps her so hot. We have to bring her in to cool off most days once or twice. She just loves to play and gets hot so easy. She’s a favorite of the family for sure, so it’s easy to hand her off to someone to help her cool off too.


Cool! Cochins are probably my second favorite chicken breed. I would like to buy some one day. 

Oh, bless her little heart! Mine came from up north so they're definitely not used to the heat. Plus, they are Silkies. Hensley sounds like a very special little chicken!


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> Ok guys, not ad spotting at all as several brands and places available- just wanted to mention that these WORK- this is just a few days, and I don’t consider us to have a real fly problem to begin with. Some moths appear to get caught up too unfortunately, but not a ton so far. And, they’re disposable once full- and that is my general assessment. Just sayin, if you need a trap these are worth a try.


I've never seen those before. They must be new.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Overmountain1 said:


> Ok guys, not ad spotting at all as several brands and places available- just wanted to mention that these WORK- this is just a few days, and I don’t consider us to have a real fly problem to begin with. Some moths appear to get caught up too unfortunately, but not a ton so far. And, they’re disposable once full- and that is my general assessment. Just sayin, if you need a trap these are worth a try.


Little insect grubbies for the birds!


----------



## Overmountain1

Time for a few more!!!
Looks like some raptor tried to eat this poor butterfly - it has matching chunks missing in either side! It hung around all afternoon and enjoyed me spraying things down to keep cool. 
2- Gandalf is still searching for his flock… any takers? 
3- Chips tail looks funny missing half of it, but he’s still a fantastic daddy- he calls them over still. Little roos too, doesn’t matter. Oh and the girls started laying again so yay. 
4- don’t tell Miagi she is outgrowing her perch. (Thankfully! Lol) 
5- My buggies bring all the chicks to the yard!


----------



## robin416

Keeping up with what all you have going on is like trying to keep up with Dan. So many new faces and new names.


----------



## Overmountain1

Yeah it more than doubled overnight. Bam- they exploded! 

I haven’t even introduced you to Zero, Little Sister, PD, or Belle yet. Or CC. OR lily…. Ok ok- the last two aren’t actually being kept. And Zero is only named such so we’d stop calling him literally ‘Nothing’ bc that’s confusing.


----------



## robin416

LOL The words are falling out of your brain so fast how do your fingers keep up?


----------



## Poultry Judge

Overmountain1 said:


> Yeah it more than doubled overnight. Bam- they exploded!
> 
> I haven’t even introduced you to Zero, Little Sister, PD, or Belle yet. Or CC. OR lily…. Ok ok- the last two aren’t actually being kept. And Zero is only named such so we’d stop calling him literally ‘Nothing’ bc that’s confusing.


Uh Oh, it was a chicken empire, now it might become a chicken revolution!!!


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> LOL The words are falling out of your brain so fast how do your fingers keep up?


 That is a fantastic ? And you’d think I grew up texting. I didn’t. I’m older than that.


----------



## Overmountain1

The last one cracks me up- some serious sunbathing there!! Otherwise just some hot chick pics. What? It’s hot here! 

Also, isn’t that the cutest little cockerel there? Not for me, just think he’s adorable and will stay pretty.


----------



## robin416

Love the pile up in the dust bath. It's a wonder they don't hurt each other.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## Overmountain1

Soooo yeah. I’m gonna get this sign for my coop… too true! And, Stinker is such a good boy. I’ll be heartbroken to rehome this guy. Teddy is our first male pick and then Stinker is a very close second. So, whoever has the best personality as an adult gets to stay long term. They’ll make it hard on me I’m sure.


----------



## robin416

I lost it when I saw that sign. Someone besides us understands chicken math. I thought it was just us. 

I know it's hard to have to make choices. Naming them makes it even harder. But you've got time yet so go slow.


----------



## Overmountain1

Look it’s a mini-Tiny! His name is Zero. Nothing wasn’t working as a name. Zero is the placeholder, the null- not-a-name, yet also means nothing.  See? I can stop myself from naming and getting attached!


----------



## robin416

It's crazy how the feathers look blue.

Um, nothing says Zero can't be a name. It's really close to Zoro.


----------



## danathome

Wonderful pictures Sarah, but Robin is wrong. You have a very long way to catch up to me in names and faces.


----------



## robin416

Never said she could but she is working on it. I'm not trying to keep up with either one of you anymore.


----------



## lovely_chooks

Overmountain1 said:


> Soooo yeah. I’m gonna get this sign for my coop… too true! And, Stinker is such a good boy. I’ll be heartbroken to rehome this guy. Teddy is our first male pick and then Stinker is a very close second. So, whoever has the best personality as an adult gets to stay long term. They’ll make it hard on me I’m sure.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Never said she could but she is working on it. I'm not trying to keep up with either one of you anymore.


World chicken battle of the empires!


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh yes- I’m mainly being facetious about his name- it is absolutely his name already. 
Just like we now have Stinker and Big Boy- not very original names but nonetheless their names- and about Zero it became a family joke of trying not to name the adorable little stinker! 

Robin- his feathers are very much a blue tone in the tail; just like the lavender are truly such in the right lights, such is his tail. The color of the darker half of the ‘spangle’ that shows up on the porcelains is the exact color of Tiny’s tail. And, boy are the girls picking up a ton of spangles this molt- they’re pretty but weird right now, what with the missing tails! 

Dan wins the name game hands down! Lol 
All my new names 
Lily (a rooster at that) and 
CC- bc she’s Courtney’s chicken- are two of my Chip crosses 
Stinker, Big Boy, Gandalf, Teddybird, and 
Miagi (female), and Claus (also f) are all of my Ameraucanas 
Zero, Belle, PD- stands for prairie dog…-and Lil Sister are the rest of the tinies 
Checkers and Penny are Australorps 
I think that covers everyone new that’s staying plus the boys. I’m positive you’ll remember them all.


----------



## robin416

You have such faith in me. Misplaced but thank you.

I never got around to naming that many of my birds. If I did, they stayed. But I had hundreds over the years so naming just wasn't a thing for me.


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> You have such faith in me. Misplaced but thank you.
> 
> I never got around to naming that many of my birds. If I did, they stayed. But I had hundreds over the years so naming just wasn't a thing for me.


I can absolutely see where it can stop being a thing. I haven’t named a single outside baby yet. See? I have restraint. If only just…  

Chip looks hilarious without a tail. Just sayin. 
Checkers lay her first egg yesterday too! Go Checkers!


----------



## robin416

You're right, he looks absolutely silly. Standing there all proud with only one tail feather. I hated when my Hamburg roos molted. They're tails were so much of who they were. 

What's going on in the third pic?


----------



## danathome

These two have grown up well, but so stained. Anyone have an idea how to safely get stains off a bright white chicken? The picture doesn't show all the dirt. The roo's tail does not normally hang like that; weighted down with dirt. Dish soap will clean off the dirt, but not the stains.


----------



## robin416

There really isn't anything that will remove the stains from a white bird's feathers. A light touch of bluing will help reduce the appearance but just a little or you'll have a blue bird.

Mane and Tail shampoo is very good for cleaning birds. It won't strip natural oils like dish soap will.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> There really isn't anything that will remove the stains from a white bird's feathers. A light touch of bluing will help reduce the appearance but just a little or you'll have a blue bird.
> 
> *Mane and Tail shampoo *is very good for cleaning birds. It won't strip natural oils like dish soap will.


Thank you, I'll get some.


----------



## HSJ07

Overmountain1 said:


> He’s an Ameraucana, and she allowed her various colors to intermingle, so wound up with some neat outliers in colors and patterns. I liked this and knew of it ahead of time. More variety! So he is yet not quite pure I guess?
> 
> His comb matches the other two boys, and he has acted like a rooster from the get go. And, his neck feathers are getting pretty pointy as well! So, pretty confirmed for us at this point- and it’s ok. Our larger breed girls need someone to keep them in line!


At what age do the Americana/EE get the color(s)they will be as adults?


----------



## Overmountain1

Mine are nearing 12 weeks and they are what they will be; the males are getting most of the final touches growing in, if not fully in just yet. Hth!


----------



## Overmountain1

1- just a pretty one from my Instagram. 

2- Penny- not Henny Penny yet, still waiting on that first egg. This girl loves keeping her neck feathers proofed up- she’s always on alert! Cracks me up. That was just her running around like that, not a shake or anything. Funny girl. 

3- the two Tier 1 Clingers. Cc and Claus.


----------



## danathome

*Are Penny's neck feathers always like that? Or can she put them down? Pretty neat!*


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> There really isn't anything that will remove the stains from a white bird's feathers. A light touch of bluing will help reduce the appearance but just a little or you'll have a blue bird.
> 
> Mane and Tail shampoo is very good for cleaning birds. It won't strip natural oils like dish soap will.


Yes, Mane and Tail and a tiny bit of bluing.


----------



## lovely_chooks

Overmountain1 said:


> 1- just a pretty one from my Instagram.
> 
> 2- Penny- not Henny Penny yet, still waiting on that first egg. This girl loves keeping her neck feathers proofed up- she’s always on alert! Cracks me up. That was just her running around like that, not a shake or anything. Funny girl.
> 
> 3- the two Tier 1 Clingers. Cc and Claus.


What’s your Instagram


----------



## Overmountain1

Dan- oh yes Penny can and does lay them down as well, she’s just a nut and scared of her own shadow, and also terrified of more than about 3 feet between her and her sister.  Weirdos. 

I have some sad news; we had decided last night that if it hadn’t happened anyway we were going to help her along today; that sounds kinda trite but is true. Darma lost her battle today. She stopped eating and drinking yesterday, aside from a couple of her favorite foods (blueberries and worms) and by this morning didn’t even want that. 
She got too eaten up with the mites from the start and we had an uphill battle. They had made their home good and deep by the time I saw them, so even when we used medication, baths, petroleum jelly, and got rid of them… it was only temporary, as we also could not get her healed from it fast enough to prevent a repeat- and she still wasn’t dust bathing on her own either. So important…. 
She fought a good fight but she was done and I, despite all efforts, was also done bc I knew there was not really anything else to be done with a third round already and her will to survive just drained by now. 
I do take a big chunk of the responsibility, whether intentional or not. Is what it is and we will move forward. She was, after all, named Darma for a reason; but she was very much loved. 

Bless her heart. I learned so much, the hard way, from this incident. Also about prevention and treatment, even though I thought I knew enough. It’s never enough!  

I have been watching and checked everyone else thoroughly now, it seems it truly was the ‘perfect storm’ kind of issue for the poor dear. I sat with her for about an hour, then we moved her crate outside beside her flock. She immediately eased down in the warm sun filtering through the tree and I knew. When I came back about 40 minutes later, she had her head beside the flock, and was gone. I also knew when I came outside because every single chicken stayed silent. Didn’t greet, nothing. Before I even peeked around the corner I knew from their behavior. Smart birds... 

At any rate, that was long and maybe overly detailed but. Here we are. Just a sad day, and about to lay her to rest. 


Gandalf decided to be a good model today. 

































Then my Hannah and then a CC- I title this one ‘Save Me’ lol hahaha


----------



## robin416

I'm so sorry, OM. I know you tried so hard for her.


----------



## danathome

Poultry Judge said:


> Yes, Mane and Tail and a tiny bit of bluing.


If the storms ever stop for more than a day, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Overmountain1

We did- she was such a trooper for it all. I never felt like she was truly miserable until the very end, anyway. She stayed happy to visit and get treats etc- no interest in other birds but was content to hang out on her perch. It’s not an ideal life, we all know, but had hoped it to be temporary. Of course. 
She was a sweet little potato though, and I’m truly sad for the loss in the flock.


----------



## danathome

OM-so sorry about Darma. I hadn't read prior posts until now.


----------



## Overmountain1

It’s alright Dan. She did fight the good fight; she went through a Valvazen and later Ivermectin treatment, as well as our early attempts to sort out what else might have been going on- and I’m not 100% sure we ever did completely. The final nail in the coffin was this, really, but it was a number of disasters for our ‘darmatic’ girl in a row. 
As I say, I will take what I have learned to try to be sure none of them ever deal with anything like her again. It will be ok…. 
You likely may have sorted her out faster earlier on and she could have been alright. I don’t know. She never lay another egg, even when I thought it was just her leg being injured at the very very beginning. So there may have been more than we knew.


----------



## robin416

OM, there probably was more than you know. It seems to be the way it works with them. We bring them back from the brink but at some point whatever it was that laid them low wins. I faced it more times than I want to remember.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> OM, there probably was more than you know. It seems to be the way it works with them. We bring them back from the brink but at some point whatever it was that laid them low wins.* I faced it more times than I want to remember.*


*
We all have, but it's still the pits. I have another cat that grabbed a phoenix chick yesterday; feral, so the trap is set again. Sure do hope I catch the thing before it starts catching bigger birds or the doves. I saw it running through the garden getting away from the dogs.*


----------



## SilkieGirl

Overmountain1 said:


> I have some sad news; we had decided last night that if it hadn’t happened anyway we were going to help her along today; that sounds kinda trite but is true. Darma lost her battle today. She stopped eating and drinking yesterday, aside from a couple of her favorite foods (blueberries and worms) and by this morning didn’t even want that.


I am so sorry. It's always sad to see them in pain. She died knowing she was loved and that you did all you could to help her. That's what's important. 


danathome said:


> *We all have, but it's still the pits. I have another cat that grabbed a phoenix chick yesterday; feral, so the trap is set again. Sure do hope I catch the thing before it starts catching bigger birds or the doves. I saw it running through the garden getting away from the dogs.*


You are just having a bad week, aren't you? Now, you can kill that one if need be. Or you can trap it and dump it out 30+ miles away. A cat can find its way home (or where ever) from 20 miles away. How fast was it running, do you think? How big?


----------



## Overmountain1

Ohhh I hope you catch it Dan! You’ve had a bad run of it with the cats lately. Maybe this will be the last- at least til next year! Sheesh. 

And- thanks everyone.


----------



## SilkieGirl

Overmountain1 said:


> You’ve had a bad run of it with the cats lately. Maybe this will be the last- at least til next year! Sheesh.


He has. Geez. I've never known cats to get grown birds.


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Ohhh I hope you catch it Dan! You’ve had a bad run of it with the cats lately. Maybe this will be the last- at least til next year! Sheesh.
> 
> And- thanks everyone.


The dogs had it cornered under the house. I've got the dogs back in the house and the ducklings locked up. The trap is under the house baited with tuna. I've got fingers and toes crossed...


----------



## danathome

SilkieGirl said:


> He has. Geez. I've never known cats to get grown birds.


Not grown birds; ducklings and small chicks.


----------



## Overmountain1

danathome said:


> Not grown birds; ducklings and small chicks.


Oh good! That sounds promising!


----------



## robin416

Most of you don't know about the three boys hubs and I had. They were dumps we found while we lived up there. The two cats I still have were dumped as kittens on our road. 

TN is a big area for dumped animals. So is N. GA.


----------



## SilkieGirl

robin416 said:


> Most of you don't know about the three boys hubs and I had. They were dumps we found while we lived up there. The two cats I still have were dumped as kittens on our road.
> 
> TN is a big area for dumped animals. So is N. GA.


I adopted two dumped cats. The best pets I ever had were strays. Pretty crazy and sad.

Yep, and Cali and NYC.


----------



## robin416

I guess it's a plague everywhere.


----------



## danathome

A family of cats! Caught two more and the dogs tell me there is more under the house. If they were younger I'd post them on craigslist. As it is I can't feel responsible should someone get hurt.


----------



## SilkieGirl

Wow! How old do you think that are?


----------



## Overmountain1

It really is bad in TN, I have to say. Living in a few diff places helps you see some things like that and there are def a ton a feral cats all over. It’s sad. There aren’t enough no kill shelters I think. Ppl dump them thinking that’s somehow giving them a fighting chance. It’s just not the case, of course…

Hey while I’ve got you all, I had to share this beautiful cochin. 
[mention]danathome [/mention] I know you’ll want to see her too. It’s just a screenshot, But a Mille Fleur cochin I haven’t seen like her before. Pretty!


----------



## robin416

Lovely little girl. It's what makes cochins special.


----------



## SilkieGirl

Overmountain1 said:


> It really is bad in TN, I have to say. Living in a few diff places helps you see some things like that and there are def a ton a feral cats all over. It’s sad. There aren’t enough no kill shelters I think. Ppl dump them thinking that’s somehow giving them a fighting chance. It’s just not the case, of course…
> 
> Hey while I’ve got you all, I had to share this beautiful cochin.
> [mention]danathome [/mention] I know you’ll want to see her too. It’s just a screenshot, But a Mille Fleur cochin I haven’t seen like her before. Pretty!


Feral cats and dogs are basically wild not dumped. They have lived in the wild for all of their life. Feral is what you call a wild domestic animal like dogs, cats, rabbits. "Dumping" a wild or feral animal is oftentimes considered "relocating". Dumped pets/strays are socialized with humans that people just didn't want anymore for various reason such as behavioral issues, medical issues, or fleas. It's quite sad. One of the strays I adopted was dumped because she had ear mites.

Thank you for sharing! She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Most of you don't know about the three boys hubs and I had. They were dumps we found while we lived up there. The two cats I still have were dumped as kittens on our road.
> 
> TN is a big area for dumped animals. So is N. GA.


So is rural Ohio.


----------



## Overmountain1

SilkieGirl said:


> Feral cats and dogs are basically wild not dumped. They have lived in the wild for all of their life. Feral is what you call a wild domestic animal like dogs, cats, rabbits. "Dumping" a wild or feral animal is oftentimes considered "relocating". Dumped pets/strays are socialized with humans that people just didn't want anymore for various reason such as behavioral issues, medical issues, or fleas. It's quite sad. One of the strays I adopted was dumped because she had ear mites.
> 
> Thank you for sharing! She is absolutely gorgeous!


You’re right, I sort of lumped them all together in one but there are differences. They’re both bad in the region. Thanks!


----------



## Overmountain1

Some of the neighborhood bounty! Lol. 
Some are ours and some are from the neighbor. We’ve been trading, the chickens (and I) have been loving the extra tomatoes! Just fun for a share.


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> Some of the neighborhood bounty! Lol.
> Some are ours and some are from the neighbor. We’ve been trading, the chickens (and I) have been loving the extra tomatoes! Just fun for a share.


I was going to ask when you had time to grow all of that. Knowing it's a neighborhood effort makes sense.


----------



## danathome

OM-It's a beautiful and unusual cochin. I never saw a mille fleur cochin before. Beautiful; harvest picture too.

Sei's seizures are apparently genetic. One of his chicks had a seizure, came out of it-then back to seizures. It was obviously suffering so I did the humane thing. If this happens again, then it is a sure thing that Sei is passing the trait and I'll stop using him for breeding. That would be a terrible shame as he is an ideal serama rooster; better than his dad.


----------



## SilkieGirl

Overmountain1 said:


> You’re right, I sort of lumped them all together in one but there are differences. They’re both bad in the region. Thanks!


It's okay! Just had to have my smart moment. I don't get much of those on here. LOL. 


danathome said:


> Sei's seizures are apparently genetic. One of his chicks had a seizure, came out of it-then back to seizures. It was obviously suffering so I did the humane thing. If this happens again, then it is a sure thing that Sei is passing the trait and I'll stop using him for breeding. That would be a terrible shame as he is an ideal serama rooster; better than his dad.


Seizures are so scary. I had two. Thank God, I haven't had a pet or human have seizures.


----------



## danathome

We have had a lot of experience with seizures with people and pets; just the severe seizures scare us, and scare isn't really right either, more alarmed. Sei, the serama rooster had seizures during his second week of life and then no more. one of his chicks had a severe seizure today, came out of it, and seized again; much worse than the father and had to be euthanized. There's four more chicks and I hope they keep doing well.


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> We have had a lot of experience with seizures with people and pets; just the severe seizures scare us, and scare isn't really right either, more alarmed. Sei, the serama rooster had seizures during his second week of life and then no more. one of his chicks had a severe seizure today, came out of it, and seized again; much worse than the father and had to be euthanized. There's four more chicks and I hope they keep doing well.


Oh my.. Hope they are all doing okay now! Sounds scary having a seizures, since I haven't exactly had one myself..


----------



## ChickenMom24

I am sorry for your loss. 😥


----------



## Overmountain1

Some funnies for today. 

























The last is my favorite. 

And then there’s our resident photo bomber “hey George, what’re ya doin?!? Huh huh?!?”


----------



## robin416

Know anyone that's pregnant? That first one would be perfect.

I guess the secret is out now. The world understands the obsessions chicken owners have with their birds.


----------



## ChickenMom24

This is the one I need, but can’t find online!! Lol


----------



## robin416

CWC Poultry Club?


----------



## robin416

*2021 Crow Wing County Fair, Brainerd Minnesota*

It looks like it's 4H. Might be the beginning of your hunt.


----------



## Animals45

Overmountain1 said:


> Some funnies for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last is my favorite.
> 
> And then there’s our resident photo bomber “hey George, what’re ya doin?!? Huh huh?!?”


This is all really funny! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Overmountain1

I bet you could easily get one of the T-shirt makers on Etsy to make you one; they would probably love the design idea!


----------



## ChickenMom24

robin416 said:


> *2021 Crow Wing County Fair, Brainerd Minnesota*
> 
> It looks like it's 4H. Might be the beginning of your hunt.


Lol Thanks! Yeah, I saw that at our local fair 4-h display. I was kinda being lazy and hoping to just find one online. They should have been selling them as a fundraiser! Hello people!


----------



## robin416

Contact 4H in your area if you think they had them. They may still have some.


----------



## ChickenMom24

robin416 said:


> Contact 4H in your area if you think they had them. They may still have some.


I actually just found it….might have to order one! Ha! 








I Don't Have Ducks Or A Row I Have Chickens T-shirt


Material: CottonTops Type: TeesSleeve Length(cm): ShortFit: Fits true to sizeFabric Type: BroadclothSize: S/M/L/XL/XXL/XXXLColor: Gold/Red/White/Black/Gray/Pink/Peach/Olive/Burgundy/Marble/Must



flocknfaith.com


----------



## robin416

ChickenMom24 said:


> I actually just found it….might have to order one! Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Don't Have Ducks Or A Row I Have Chickens T-shirt
> 
> 
> Material: CottonTops Type: TeesSleeve Length(cm): ShortFit: Fits true to sizeFabric Type: BroadclothSize: S/M/L/XL/XXL/XXXLColor: Gold/Red/White/Black/Gray/Pink/Peach/Olive/Burgundy/Marble/Must
> 
> 
> 
> flocknfaith.com


That's determination.

Now how in heck are you going to choose a color?


----------



## Animals45

I really like this chickens color!


----------



## Animals45

Wow, this breed of chicken has big legs..


----------



## ChickenMom24

Animals45 said:


> I really like this chickens color!
> View attachment 42168


Wow, that’s neat!


----------



## ChickenMom24

robin416 said:


> That's determination.
> 
> Now how in heck are you going to choose a color?


😆 Right?!

I have to go with black, even though there are so many pretty colors. Most of my clothes are black, blue, and brown because I can’t keep anything else clean….you know, the usual chickens, coffee, gardening, three boys thing! 😬 White and pastel things don’t exist at this house, but it makes decisions easier anyway.


----------



## ChickenMom24

Animals45 said:


> Wow, this breed of chicken has big legs..
> View attachment 42169


He is probably just fine, but I kinda feel sorry for him anyway.


----------



## Overmountain1

Yeah that breed of chicken are just that way…. Creeps me out a little. Lol Poor things. 


























Miss Penny showing off her neck feathers again this eve. Lol she’s a nut!!


----------



## robin416

Animals45 said:


> I really like this chickens color!
> View attachment 42168


That bird is absolutely stunning.

I wonder what it is.


----------



## robin416

Animals45 said:


> Wow, this breed of chicken has big legs..
> View attachment 42169


I think they're in Asia. Can't remember for certain now. That third pic is not normal. That bird has a bad case of scaly leg mites.


----------



## robin416

ChickenMom24 said:


> 😆 Right?!
> 
> I have to go with black, even though there are so many pretty colors. Most of my clothes are black, blue, and brown because I can’t keep anything else clean….you know, the usual chickens, coffee, gardening, three boys thing! 😬 White and pastel things don’t exist at this house, but it makes decisions easier anyway.


I have house clothes and city clothes. The only difference is the house clothes have stains all over them, the city clothes don't. Even Maisey knows the difference between the two.


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> Yeah that breed of chicken are just that way…. Creeps me out a little. Lol Poor things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Penny showing off her neck feathers again this eve. Lol she’s a nut!!


I have never seen one do that that isn't getting ready to rumble.


----------



## Overmountain1

She’s a hot mess… she is the most timid little thing you’ll ever see. If her sister isn’t in eyesight it is a TRAGEDY! Lol she does it almost like a nervous habit? 
She’s actually one of my favorite chickens. I know, they all are for their own reasons. But I do really like her a lot and am even more glad I got her. I almost turned those two down bc we already had so many.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> I think they're in Asia. Can't remember for certain now. That third pic is not normal. That bird has a bad case of scaly leg mites.


Oh wow


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> That bird is absolutely stunning.
> 
> I wonder what it is.


It is a vorwerk chicken.


----------



## robin416

Animals45 said:


> It is a vorwerk chicken.


Thank you. We need some of those here in the states if we don't have them.


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> She’s a hot mess… she is the most timid little thing you’ll ever see. If her sister isn’t in eyesight it is a TRAGEDY! Lol she does it almost like a nervous habit?
> She’s actually one of my favorite chickens. I know, they all are for their own reasons. But I do really like her a lot and am even more glad I got her. I almost turned those two down bc we already had so many.


To heck with spending a day at your house, I'd need at least three.


----------



## Overmountain1

If I was worried last night I’m downright a little scared for this one this morning. 
If she doesn’t pull through she is for sure getting a necropsy. Say a little chicken prayer for our Cc. I also don’t wanna have to tell one of my BFF that the favorite one I was giving her didn’t pull through. That just sounds bad! Kidding she understands of course but dang it man. What the heck?!


----------



## robin416

I'm sorry, OM, she doesn't look good. 

I wish she would give some sign to what might be wrong so she can be treated. Is she old enough to lay yet?


----------



## Overmountain1

She isn’t; they are 11 weeks. I don’t have the slightest. I can’t find any outward sign of anything. 

So, she’s in the Hensley box and will stay with me til- something changes. Poor dear- she doesn’t look good, no. And the suddenness of it too, is a bit baffling. She feels maybe a bit warm this morning, but that’s the only sign of anything I’ve seen yet…

I’ll just nurse her as best I can til I know more and I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## SilkieGirl

Animals45 said:


> I really like this chickens color!
> View attachment 42168


Beautiful! Thank you for sharing. 


Overmountain1 said:


> Yeah that breed of chicken are just that way…. Creeps me out a little. Lol Poor things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Penny showing off her neck feathers again this eve. Lol she’s a nut!!


I love their coloring! Beautiful!


----------



## SilkieGirl

Overmountain1 said:


> If I was worried last night I’m downright a little scared for this one this morning.
> If she doesn’t pull through she is for sure getting a necropsy. Say a little chicken prayer for our Cc. I also don’t wanna have to tell one of my BFF that the favorite one I was giving her didn’t pull through. That just sounds bad! Kidding she understands of course but dang it man. What the heck?!


Prayers.


----------



## ChickenMom24

Overmountain1 said:


> If I was worried last night I’m downright a little scared for this one this morning.
> If she doesn’t pull through she is for sure getting a necropsy. Say a little chicken prayer for our Cc. I also don’t wanna have to tell one of my BFF that the favorite one I was giving her didn’t pull through. That just sounds bad! Kidding she understands of course but dang it man. What the heck?!


Poor girl! 🙏🏻


----------



## Overmountain1

You guys aren’t going to believe this- 

We went from a wry neck around lunchtime yesterday looking like this- it’s awful I know- 
That’s my arm bc she’s on my hand in the first shot, to give an idea… 

















To acting totally normal this morning! I was convinced we were going to lose her. Like, I was ready. 

Surprised the heck out of me. In the best way. 
She’s fine guys. I dribbled NutriDrench into her mouth tiny half drop by tiny half drop all afternoon. By evening she could move her head just a little but I figured that wasn’t enough. Smack me and call me a fool cause here she is this morning! First thing she was drinking and hungry.









What on earth….??


----------



## Overmountain1

Honestly I felt bad taking those pics of her yesterday but now I’m glad I did bc nobody would believe how bad she was if you just saw her today. Incredible.


----------



## ChickenMom24

Overmountain1 said:


> You guys aren’t going to believe this-
> 
> We went from a wry neck around lunchtime yesterday looking like this- it’s awful I know-
> That’s my arm bc she’s on my hand in the first shot, to give an idea…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To acting totally normal this morning! I was convinced we were going to lose her. Like, I was ready.
> 
> Surprised the heck out of me. In the best way.
> She’s fine guys. I dribbled NutriDrench into her mouth tiny half drop by tiny half drop all afternoon. By evening she could move her head just a little but I figured that wasn’t enough. Smack me and call me a fool cause here she is this morning! First thing she was drinking and hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What on earth….??


Wow, that’s amazing! I hope this means she is over it!! ❤


----------



## robin416

Keep her on the Nutri Drench for a bit. She had to have gotten into something. 

Way to go though. She obviously didn't feel well yesterday.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Keep her on the Nutri Drench for a bit. She had to have gotten into something.
> 
> Way to go though. She obviously didn't feel well yesterday.


That's great!


----------



## danathome

OM-Stroke?? This is a bad picture as she is going through a heavy molt. Three years ago she had a stroke and she looked similar to your picture of Cc where her head is wonky. Yoko recovered but much slower than yours. Could yours have had a heat stroke? Yoko is a Yokohama hen and periodically had strokes/seizures until last winter when all of the health issues stopped and she has become a normal healthy hen. I hope yours does as well in a lot less time.


----------



## SilkieGirl

Overmountain1 said:


> You guys aren’t going to believe this-
> 
> We went from a wry neck around lunchtime yesterday looking like this- it’s awful I know-
> That’s my arm bc she’s on my hand in the first shot, to give an idea…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To acting totally normal this morning! I was convinced we were going to lose her. Like, I was ready.
> 
> Surprised the heck out of me. In the best way.
> She’s fine guys. I dribbled NutriDrench into her mouth tiny half drop by tiny half drop all afternoon. By evening she could move her head just a little but I figured that wasn’t enough. Smack me and call me a fool cause here she is this morning! First thing she was drinking and hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What on earth….??


Wow! That is a miracle! She's a fighter!


----------



## Overmountain1

Thank you all! I dunno what on earth. Whether she got into something, she IS at the ‘12 week molt’ so growing in a lot of feathers. 

Dan- I would agree, but she was inside the whole time when that started drawing up. And as long as she stayed calm I could still move it wherever. When she started to fight or try too hard it would draw back worse and kind flop around? Scary looking for sure. 

I’m going to find SOMEPLACE to run some tests. That at least has to exist someplace less than 2 hours away! But something is up, or missing, or we have the start of something more insidious that I need to know about. So. That’s where I’m at- 
Oh so grateful but taking it with a pinch of salt too if you get my meaning…. 

CC took some naps on me today: I let her hang out with Gandalf most of the day, it was a good fit. Kept him from getting stepped on and her from yap yapping the entire time about being alone! But she wasn’t ready to be with all the big Ameraucana yet either. (Gandalf is one- but as we know is handicapped.)


----------



## robin416

I really don't know what to think about what's going on. Wry neck is usually due to missing nutrients but she was feeling punky before that and from that photo still is. 

They will spasm when the neck is like that. You can massage it and stop the spasm. I had to do that with Head Tuck when she was in a bad way.


----------



## danathome

OM-Have you looked online for testing services. Many years ago I used a lab in Florida for testing to determine sex of parrots. Look at, iqbirdtesting.com The site aims towards cage birds, but birds are birds and chickens are birds.

If you're looking for testing online use other words than just, "Poultry". The site I mention above came up when I typed in AVIAN TESTING.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Thank you. We need some of those here in the states if we don't have them.


Oh yes, we sure do!


----------



## Overmountain1

danathome said:


> OM-Have you looked online for testing services. Many years ago I used a lab in Florida for testing to determine sex of parrots. Look at, iqbirdtesting.com The site aims towards cage birds, but birds are birds and chickens are birds.
> 
> If you're looking for testing online use other words than just, "Poultry". The site I mention above came up when I typed in AVIAN TESTING.


Excellent! Thank you- I WILL.


----------



## danathome

You're welcome. I just hope it helps.


----------



## Overmountain1

This little guy is just too much. Oh my.


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> This little guy is just too much. Oh my.


You know there's just something about the little D's and their physical presence that makes them special.


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> You know there's just something about the little D's and their physical presence that makes them special.


Zero says he wants to come live with the quail and Maisey!

He says he’s not so sure about those Guineas but he’s sure given enough time he could drive them away too.  Boys these days….


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> Zero says he wants to come live with the quail and Maisey!
> 
> He says he’s not so sure about those Guineas but he’s sure given enough time he could drive them away too.  Boys these days….


You tried. You honestly tried but it didn't work. I'm letting my Guineas slowly die out. Then the quail. It's time for me to be bird free.


----------



## Overmountain1

Well, I know if you are still able to say no to that sweet little face that your serious!  

Jk- I knew you were. But it’s fun to try anyway! I mean. You said no more dogs. Maiaey. You said no more birds but… quail. So. Yeah. I had to try! They make good pets too, he could ride around on Maiseys back! They’d be an instant hit wherever you go!


----------



## robin416

I know. I slipped. No more slipping. Luckily what I have now isn't that much work. 

I even opened the door to let a bunch of the quail run away. That didn't work so well. I even had one show back up two days later.


----------



## Animals45

Overmountain1 said:


> This little guy is just too much. Oh my.


He will always be one of my favorite chickens! So cute!


----------



## Overmountain1

robin416 said:


> I know. I slipped. No more slipping. Luckily what I have now isn't that much work.
> 
> I even opened the door to let a bunch of the quail run away. That didn't work so well. I even had one show back up two days later.


Maybe you should stop giving them such a good place to live then! Lol they’re not THAT stupid, apparently! 
Try being mean?


----------



## SilkieGirl

Overmountain1 said:


> Maybe you should stop giving them such a good place to live then! Lol they’re not THAT stupid, apparently!
> Try being mean?


That's terrible! Could you rehome them, Robin? Heck, I'll take them.


----------



## robin416

It's OK, SG. They can live their lives out here with me. I got out of chickens ten years ago, I kept 15 of my pet birds. The last one died just a couple of months ago. That's how I got quail, to keep that last hen company.


----------

